# Varroa Gate



## rail (Apr 1, 2011)

http://beecare.bayer.com/media-cent...w-way-of-protecting-bees-against-varroa-mites


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

So what happens when the application is used in Tucson or some other hot location where the blazing sun beats on these "strips" continually at high temps? Not every US application has temps like Germany. Concept is nice. Practical use in today's commercial hive design w/o major redesign make me think not a lot of commercial folks will jump on this one.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Interesting. They are, in reality, using chemicals to kill mites off of active foragers. I notice that they don't say what chemical is used or just what the results of their testing are for chemical residue in any hive products.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

They compare this product to flea collars for dogs/cats. They fail to then say that developed resistance is a huge issue with parasite control in mammals.....perhaps it will prove to be less so in insects.
Having said that the concept is interesting and worth following. I presume bees leaving the hive are also exposed.
I had thought the risk from external sources was already infected from other sources venturing into a hive that was not theirs. I was not aware of any risk of a clean bee actually picking up a mite while out and about doing its work.


----------

